# Negative for me



## Allynrich (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, I tested negative.  Not really a suprise given what had been happening and DH and I are taking it remarkably well.  We had been building ourselves up for ir since last Friday.
So, we are chalking this one down to experience and are waiting for our review on Dec 14th where we will be discussing our third cycle. We both believe that our best chance is with doner eggs and hope our consultant will agree.
I'm still feeling positive and I think we'll get there in the end and if not, we will start seriousely looking in to adoption.
Tons and tons of luck though to any of you 2ww's still to test.  I wish a BFP on ALL of you.     
It's my birthday tomorrow so at least I get something to enjoy this weekend!!!!! 
Ally x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Ally,

So very sorry to read about the cycle failure. Wishing you all the very best for your future treatment or adoption.

Sending a big belated ((HUG)) for your birthday.

With warmest regards,


----------



## Womble (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Ally

I was really hoping that your result would be different from mine.  I'm so sorry.  Was this your second IVF cycle?  Did you manage to enjoy your birthday?  I really hope so.

I'm feeling very low at the moment;  these last few months have been so difficult.  My first IVF cycle was cancelled because I responded poorly (I do have a slightly elevated FSH level).  This time, because I responded poorly again and didn't seem to have many follies, it was suggested that we consider ICSI.  I did end up producing 8 eggs, of which 4 fertilized, and all of a sudden we thought we were on our way.  We reasoned that with ICSI (and no male factor infertility) it would definitely happen for us - don't ask me why? 

I just don't understand what's going on.  I don't have endo or pcos.  I have two fully functioning tubes, no hormonal issues, I'm not overweight -- why doesn't anything work?  

How do you keep so positive, Ally?  I'm supposed to be booking a follow up consultation but just can't bring myself to do it.  I know I'll try again but at the moment I'm feeling floored.

Womble
X


----------

